# my new routine, i was guna do this, this morning honest!



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

i was guna do this earlier before someone else did it honest

was thinking of changing my routine been on the old one for a while now

current:

sunday:Chest and tris

tuesday:back and bis

thursday:shoulders

friday:legs and bis

new routine

sunday:chest and bi

tuesday:Shoulders and tris

Thursday:Back and bis

Friday:legs and tris

chest is hard to change but usually with chest i do about 9 sets of triceps

i think this is too much but i am gradually trying to lower the amount and also it is alot to do after bench and incline which work them

i do 3 sets of biceps on back day currently

then 3 sets on leg day on back day i go heavy on leg day i do reps, this was under superjoolz advice

i was thinking of doing the same on triceps

guna do chest sunday and 3 sets of bis

then thursday back and 3 sets of bis

and the same with tris

what do u guys think?

i thought maybe i would be not giving my triceps enough rest if i work them sunday then tuesday?

i could keep my routine the same as i do just swap bis to chest day and tris to back day?

i am unsure really?

any suggestions really welcome i have confused myself alot actually


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well I guess if you did not go heavy then ok but I like to do each muscle group once a week with intensity.

If you did not go heavy with alot of intensity then I guess this would be ok.

Hey try it out and let us know if it works for ya.

If not then no biggie and if it does then keep that routine.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

what i mean is, basically out of each one, biceop and tricep, work each one twice a week

one heavy excercise

one light for reps!

any other suggestions about the routine happily accepted


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

Try this for some serious size and strength...similar routine to mine at the moment. Very intense, but great for size and strength.....

Monday... LEGS

Squat. 2 x 10 1x 8 1x6 2x4

Stiff Leg Dead 3x6

Calf raises- 3x15-20

Wednesday... CHEST and SHOULDERS and TRI's

Bench. 1 x 12 5 x 5

Standing push press 3 x 6

Close Grip Bench 3 x 6

Dips 3 to faliure

Side Raises 2 x 12

Skull Crushers 2 x 6

Friday...BACK and TRAPS

Deadlift. 1 x 12 1x 8 1x 6 1x 4 1x 2

Shrugs 3 x 12

Bent over rows 3 x 6-8

Seated cable rows 3 x 8

T-bar row 3 x 6-8

Bicep curls 2 x 6-8

Farmers walk. 1x 50 metres

Eat lots and sleep lots and you'll grow....


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

good routine that joolz.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Very similar to mine....


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

cheers rob. thats almost exactly the sam eas mine, except i have power cleans in with back and do some grip stuff too..


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Joolz looks good but I would drop a bent over row or cable row or t-bar row and do a pulldown instead. 3 thickening for back (even tho 9 sets) in my opinion is too much and not enough for widening. The bent over exercises are all quite similar. When I do a thickening exercise I mix up the lower rowing and mid rowing. We also have a high row machine at my gym.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

hackskii, i agree if you are following a BBing routine, that either chins or pulldowns are a good exercise to swap with a rowing one. However, this is a routine i am doing for strength etc and widening isnt my number 1 priority! Also, ive got genetically good lats.

So if you are following more a BBing rouitne, swap T-bar for pull downs or chins!


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

good routine, but can't help but think that is very litle in the sense of chest excercises?

is such little going to induce growth?

i mean i trust ya because your the big man,

thanks alot for that mate

will standing push press work legs too soon after leg day? and same with farmers walk working shoulders 2 days after shoulder day?

i will probably swap t bar for wide chins,

i am looking to widen as i have exceptionally crap lats

thanks again mate!


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

well, i initially thought trhat there was too little for the chest, but a) the person who gave me this plan REALLY knows his stuff!!! B) my chest, which is by far my weakest body-part, has actually responded very well to it!

5x5 on bench, 3 sets of close grip and 3 sets of dips, will fry your chest! try it and i bet you'll be sore!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Will toast the triceps too.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

oh, and i dont even do 5x5 on the bench, i only put that many sets in as i knew people would complain it wasnt enough for chest! I only do 2 warm up sets and 3 heavy sets!

Yep, along with the push pressing too, your triceps take a right hammering!


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

will give it a try then

thanks so much jools

was it jamie reaves who gave you the advice

i guess they sayu less is more


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

yes


----------



## T-man (Sep 3, 2003)

I follow the same split, a few different exercises but still very similar and find it works well.

I have greatly reduced the number of sets I do per body part over the last year and am still allways sore the next few days.

I have also added a bit of cardio on my rest days to start to get ready for the summer.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

its getting to that time to be ready for summer!

i wish i started my first cycle earlier, then i would be able to do my next one ready for the summer!

looking forward to doing this routine, may take me a while to get my sets down though it is a gradual thing!


----------

